# crypto theistic satanic music, not a cliche naive post on a serious subject



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay lets says first i beleive atheistic satanism represent 99.9% of metal genra it's youth rebellious
satanism , they dont beleive in satan or god or the concept of religion but choose satan as avatar.

This is armless fun and a smoke screen for hardcore satanic bands or artist theistic band, that are not metal, how strange?

Than people will denied sutch music exist theistic satanist, well your lying there is sutch a thing, but from past experience i know real satanist does ain't look like one and conceal it pretty mutch.

Remenber the nice elderly couple in Rosemary baby do they look like satanists to you, yet they are.
This is my point, so satanist theistists are clever they hide there game.

Do i have a grudge over theistic satanists , the answer is yes because they did there ocus pocus witchcraft on me and demonic crap occurs, please bare whit me im not a schizoid or high or whatever.

So should we expose theistic satanic bands people that are full blown satanist but conceal it?
I dont have a problem whit Church of satan from lavey since they dont conceal there identity they make video there theistic yet there visible were pentacle and logo you know there in this tattoo anyway.

But this post is about music and i would like to says to my fellow atheistic friend that i dont hate you, you just think differently, to the satanist that are theistic but visible your ockay, to the rat that conceal it and wear ''mask'' than these i dont like very mutch.

What is the purpose of this post , is to warn some music is curse malicious made by theistic satanic, that thing are not always what they seem and remenber wolf in sheep clothing (it's in the bible).I know i sound totally far out delirious, but beleive me i try my best to be serious about this,im some nerd, i dont joke on subject like this.Was this post relevant or interresting , jeez i hope so, please give your two cents about it?

What do you think about all of this??

p.s people think your iq is low if your religious or spiritual, but i says to them, look Einstein beleive in god, and Dostoievsky was a former atheist and he became spiritual...

Please everyone have a nice day


----------

